

Offer HN: programming in exchange for design - code4pixels

The front-end work on my project is sucking the joy out of coding.  Pretty soon I won't have any hair left.<p>If you can design and you know html/css, please get in touch.  In exchange I can work on an existing site for you or help build something from scratch.  I'm proficient in ruby (rails, sinatra), python (django) and javascript.<p>my hn username @ gmail<p>EDIT: added frameworks I know
======
twog
I would be interested in this, I like to think Im a pretty good designer, and
I write fantastic markup (portfolio of some work here:
<http://twogiraffes.com>) Can you link to your work so I can see what you have
built? Or a github profile?

~~~
diesellaws
Brilliant design! I need not apply for this, you have some incredible talent.

------
dieselz
Check out <http://www.builditwith.me/> \- I bet this kind of arrangement would
be pretty popular on there.

------
mtgentry
love this idea. Would be even better if it could be incorporated with some
kind of rating system. So like, level 9 coders could get hooked up with level
9 designers.

